# 232 practice ammo



## vireya (Oct 19, 2011)

Using Golden Saber for defense, but tis a lil costly,

so what do you suggest for the best practice ammo, not too costly,wont foul the weapon


----------



## vireya (Oct 19, 2011)

what about using CCI Blazer....or Fedl 95gr...or, what do you use? So far, no responses yet


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I do not own a 232 but I do have a LCP (.380 too) and I use wht ever is cheep to practice and I currently have 102 gr Golden Saber for carry. (I do run a few rounds of it to stay up on the aim).

Lateck,


----------

